# What are you favorite Christian blogs?



## kweenameena (Feb 20, 2012)

Also post your favorite Christian youtube channels and websites.
Someone on here posted about the heather lindsey blog and I fell in love with it.
Are there any other christian blogs that you all would recommend?


----------



## kweenameena (Feb 20, 2012)

Ok I'll start:

Here's a youtube channel that I like: Tips4ChristianDating: http://www.youtube.com/user/Tips4ChristianDating?feature=watch

Here's Heather Lindsey's Blog:
http://heatherllindsey.blogspot.com/


----------



## Laela (Feb 20, 2012)

My absolute favorite is ChristianWorkingWoman, mainly because she tackles various topics, with scriptural support, spoken in practical terms so I can understand. On YouTube, the Sermon Index does it for me...nothing but meat.


Great topic..I'm open to good blogs!


----------



## sweetvi (Feb 20, 2012)

me 2!  i found Heather Lindsey blog.. and this has renewed my spirit and confirmation of things I was requesting for God.  please share more if anyone has any?


----------



## kweenameena (Feb 20, 2012)

This guy is young pastor who talks about everyday issues from a christian perspecitive: http://www.youtube.com/user/pastorJustinofP4cm?feature=watch


----------



## LoveisYou (Feb 20, 2012)

These two:
http://heatherllindsey.blogspot.com/
http://www.girlsgonewise.com/


----------



## fifi134 (Feb 20, 2012)

I love http://www.boundless.org


----------



## kweenameena (Feb 20, 2012)

Minister Rob Campbell: http://www.youtube.com/user/MinisterRobCampbell?feature=watch


----------



## hair_rehab (Feb 20, 2012)

I love Heather Lindsey's blog too! I also like fast.pray:  http://fastpray.wordpress.com/


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 20, 2012)

*Pray without Ceasing (Girlfriends Pray):* http://www.girlfriendsprayblog.org/
Girlfriends Pray (on Facebook): https://www.facebook.com/GirlfriendsPray

Their prayer line: Monday - Friday 7AM (EST) Morning Prayer and 10 PM (EST) Good News Good Night Prayer, Wednesday 12PM (EST) Mid-Day Prayer & 10 PM (EST) Amigas Pray. Call 712-432-0075 Access code 128845#.


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 20, 2012)

A Christian's Journey in the World: http://mylwc.afroniquelyyou.com/


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 20, 2012)

Here are a few of my favorites:

http://www.jesus-loves-you.org/

http://www.hopeintoday.com/apps/blog/


----------



## BrandNew (Feb 20, 2012)

I have so many but I'm at work and will update with others later but here's Sarah Henson's blog (Bishop TD Jakes' daughter). One of my favs! 

http://sarahdhenson.com/?page_id=7


----------



## Maracujá (Feb 22, 2012)

I like this one: http://www.alabasterwomanministries.com/index.html and this is one of my favorite posts: http://www.alabasterwoman.com/alabasterwoman/2011/11/28/which-type-of-woman-are-you.html


----------



## Laela (Feb 22, 2012)

Maracujá ... nice blog.  Love the prayer at the end... 

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Maracujá (Feb 22, 2012)

^^You're welcome! Keep the blogs coming ladies!


----------



## Lissa0821 (Feb 22, 2012)

Millionaires for Jesus


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's one more

Army of Jesus blog: http://www.armyofjesus.com/
His youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/genoark?feature=watch#p/c/B43963D0E1216E88/1/RdNE7MPezqI



kweenameena said:


> This guy is young pastor who talks about everyday issues from a christian perspecitive: http://www.youtube.com/user/pastorJustinofP4cm?feature=watch



Wow he's VERY young! I wasn't expecting a hip hop guy LOL 



LoveisYou said:


> These two:
> http://heatherllindsey.blogspot.com/



She's so pretty


----------



## InVue (Feb 22, 2012)

*Aspiring Homemaker* Is my favorite Christian Blog this young lady is a Christian, who documents her life living on a homestead with her parents and siblings. It's interesting to read about a black family living an extremely peaceful and unworldly life in this country. Her story is unique and refreshing it takes me into a beautiful world each time I read her blog.


----------



## Ithacagurl (Feb 23, 2012)

Rapture Ready forum


----------



## momi (Feb 24, 2012)

InVue said:


> *Aspiring Homemaker* Is my favorite Christian Blog this young lady is a Christian, who documents her life living on a homestead with her parents and siblings. It's interesting to read about a black family living an extremely peaceful and unworldly life in this country. Her story is unique and refreshing it takes me into a beautiful world each time I read her blog.



Coming out of hiding to say thanks for recommending this blog!


----------



## InVue (Feb 24, 2012)

momi You are welcome I hope you enjoy it as much as I do.  Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Sarophina (Jul 14, 2012)

I visit the Latter Days blog everyday. The ministry has nothing but meat and I'm definitely a carnivore 
It touches on all subjects in a no non-sense way.

http://thelatterdays.blogspot.com/


----------



## BrandNew (Jul 14, 2012)

InVue said:


> *Aspiring Homemaker* Is my favorite Christian Blog this young lady is a Christian, who documents her life living on a homestead with her parents and siblings. It's interesting to read about a black family living an extremely peaceful and unworldly life in this country. Her story is unique and refreshing it takes me into a beautiful world each time I read her blog.


 
I love this!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 14, 2012)

I like her site, kimontheweb.com


----------



## loulou7 (Jul 15, 2012)

I visit here http://www.amazingfacts.org/ because The Bible is the foundation of their studies and plus they offer a lot of free downloads; along with answering any questions you may have. Most importantly, they don't sugar-coat The Word of G-d. 

You can also find them on You Tube by typing: youtube/amazingfacts


----------



## Laela (Aug 20, 2012)

Came across this blog and thought I'd post it here...

black. female. christian.vegan
http://myveganchristianlife.blogspot.com/


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 20, 2012)

Great thread!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 21, 2012)

InVue said:


> *Aspiring Homemaker* Is my favorite Christian Blog this young lady is a Christian, who documents her life living on a homestead with her parents and siblings. It's interesting to read about a black family living an extremely peaceful and unworldly life in this country. Her story is unique and refreshing it takes me into a beautiful world each time I read her blog.



I love the pics she has on her sidebar.  Sometimes, white people will make you think blacks and other minorities weren't around or weren't civilized back in the day. Those pictures show otherwise.


----------



## MoonstoneBlu (Sep 6, 2012)

Christian finance and business blog

http://www.edifyempower.com


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Sep 6, 2012)

I think someone posted this in the singles thread but I'm enjoying reading the courtship stories on this blog: http://ylcf.org/courtship-stories/one/


----------



## BrandNew (Sep 17, 2012)

http://www.mourningintojoy.com/


----------



## MoonstoneBlu (Oct 8, 2012)

Bump



http://www.edifyempower.com


----------



## Britt (Oct 9, 2012)

Anyone else have blogs particularly from black women? I really enjoy the Lindsey's blog, but I know there are hair bloggers out there that are Christian too. I'd be interested in looking at those types of blogs as well. Just as there are Youtubers who are into beauty and also have videos on Jesus. Sunshinelovespeace is a yt'er that is like this. Her channel is relatable.


----------



## Britt (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## MSee (Oct 12, 2012)

http://www.biblicalblessings.net/whats-on-my-mind

GoddessMaker has one about fitness and beauty that I like. http://thefitnessbeauty.blogspot.com/


----------



## Maracujá (Nov 2, 2012)

http://www.eewmagazine.com/


----------



## Maracujá (Dec 6, 2012)

http://lakeishacollins.blogspot.be/ (hope the link works)
http://findthepieces.com/


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 8, 2013)

I am holding my spot here as I am going to start  a Christian Blog and probably at some point a website. I already have a fb page but I am going to start to blog to reach more people! Once it's up and runnig I will post back here. In the meantime you can check out my fb page.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm REALLY enjoying the onslaught on blogs about *modesty *and *chastity*:

http://www.arleenspenceley.com/
http://guysonmodesty.wordpress.com/
www.theveilofchastity.com

There really is a culture war going on and we _have _to fight back


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Jan 8, 2013)

Women Living Well
Above Rubies
In the Nursery of the Nation
Generation Cedar
Comfy in the Kitchen


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 31, 2013)

Please add me to the list: www.walkingintoyourdestiny.com.  I'm just starting out!!!


----------



## Laela (Feb 11, 2013)

This guy is deep... Christian blogger, Joseph Herrin: 
http://www.parablesblog.blogspot.com/2013_02_01_archive.html


thanks for the link, Sharpened







*  <<<<* 
-


----------



## Maracujá (Sep 2, 2013)

http://www.setapartgrl.com/


----------



## Laela (Mar 30, 2014)

This Blogger doesn't mince words... the blog is practical yet powerful and I enjoy stopping to get some Word there. Just sharing the link, if anyone wants a blog that has meat to chew on.  lol

*http://awhisperscre[SIZE="3"][/SIZE]amed.com/*

the associated links to this blog are helpful as well.


----------



## Laela (Mar 30, 2014)

Maracujá - I tried to preview your link and it's broken; do you have another link?




Maracujá said:


> http://www.setapartgrl.com/


----------



## mrselle (Mar 30, 2014)

Laela said:


> This Blogger doesn't mince words... the blog is practical yet powerful and I enjoy stopping to get some Word there. Just sharing the link, if anyone wants a blog that has meat to chew on.  lol
> 
> *http://awhisperscre[SIZE="3"][/SIZE]amed.com/*
> 
> the associated links to this blog are helpful as well.



Laela - I am liking this blog so far.  The post about Lent was eye opening and goes back to what I've been learning in church lately.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Mar 30, 2014)

Laela said:


> Maracujá - I tried to preview your link and it's broken; do you have another link?



http://www.setapartgirl.com/


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 30, 2014)

Christian fashion blog http://www.mygarmentsofpraise.com/


----------



## Maracujá (Mar 31, 2014)

Laela said:


> Maracujá - I tried to preview your link and it's broken; do you have another link?





Belle Du Jour said:


> http://www.setapartgirl.com/



Belle Du Jour: I like that one too but I was talking about this one: http://www.morganrdavis.com/ (she's changed her blog name). Laela


----------



## pretty_teeth (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi

I rarely post, but I just wanted to add this site to the list. 
http://www.net-burst.net
Grantley Morris is awesome, and he answers emails and prayer requests directly. Check it out. I hope it blessed you guys like it has me .


----------



## gn1g (Apr 1, 2014)

i love elijahlist.com  and openheaven.com


----------



## Laela (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks to you both!




Maracujá said:


> Belle Du Jour: I like that one too but I was talking about this one: http://www.morganrdavis.com/ (she's changed her blog name). Laela


----------



## Maracujá (Jun 16, 2015)

www.homeliving.blogspot.com


----------



## Kacie (Jun 17, 2015)

www.wiseherstill.com
https://peacefulsinglegirl.wordpress.com


----------

